# Parkinson & Frodsham Half Hunter



## Catpilot57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi

As a newbie I am not entirely sure about the correct protocol for posting, so my apologies if I have made any errors.

I have recently been bequeathed a Parkinson & Frodsham Half-Hunter watch, with chain, which belonged to my Great, Great Uncle and was awarded to him for his part in the attempted rescue of 26 mineworkers during the Hamstead Colliery Disaster of March 1908. Owning this has sparked an interest in watches, particularly fob watches and marine timekeeping (in a previous incarnation I was a ship's navigator, back in the days when position finding was done with a sextant, chronometer and lots of calculations...........).

If anyone is able to enlighten me as to the history of Parkinson & Frodsham and also let me know if my watch is good quality - I love it and believe that it harks back to a period when things were made properly and with pride.

Many thanks

Tim

http://i40.photobuck...zps51842cb6.jpg

http://i40.photobuck...zps965cb457.jpg

http://i40.photobuck...zps6d33dd2c.jpg

http://i40.photobuck...zpsa5a61f84.jpg

http://i40.photobuck...zpsb082b7b3.jpg


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Tim - what a superb watch, and that you know nearly all about it. We have several experts on board, so in time, one or more will be able to respond.

In the meantime, have a good browse.

Mike


----------



## Catpilot57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Mike

Will keep an eye out for further information. By the way, where would you take an item like this to be serviced? I guess some of the better known high street jewellers may not be a good idea.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Apologies if you've seen these links before:

http://www.aim25.ac.uk/cgi-bin/vcdf/detail?coll_id=18682&inst_id=118&nv1=search&nv2=

http://www.britishmuseum.org/research/search_the_collection_database/term_details.aspx?bioId=81556


----------



## Catpilot57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Will. Sometimes it's difficult sorting out the wheat from the chaff on t'internet! That and knowing where to look...........

Tim


----------

